# No BBT spike after Ov?



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - please can someone help me with advice about charting?
I had a mc on 4th May (11 weeks). I then had a visit from AF on 4th June but know for certain that I didn't ovulate during this first cycle because I was charting and using opks. I then got a pos opk on Sunday morning together with EWCM and Ov pains so I was sure I was back to normal. I was expecting my bbt to increase over the last few days and although it did slightly, it was nothing significant. In fact, this morning it was down a little. Does this mean that I didn't ovulate again? How long after a pos opk should my temp rise and by how much should it rise? I only started charting after my last mc so I'm quite new to this all. Any advice would be great! I've tried to past my chart below but not sure if it will work... Thanks all. x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php


----------



## Biotechick829

I'm so sorry for your loss, mannymoo. :hugs:

Sorry, but I can't see your chart - it's showing my chart :haha:

Do you have 3 temps above your CL? If your temps came back down for a few days to what they were "pre-O" then I'd say you didn't O, however if it was a one day dip and your temps are still elevated then that should still indicate an O.

Could you try posting your chart again?


----------



## too_scared

i am sorry for your loss :(

it is showing me my chart too.

you can get ov pain, ewcm, and an LH surge without ov. sometimes your body gears up to ov but for some reason it doesn't happen. maybe that happened? if you give it some time i am sure you will get you ov and temp rise. fx'd for you that ov soon and catch that eggie!


----------



## Baaabysnix

Hey

Sorry to hear about your 2 angel babies :hugs:

It sounds like it your bbt spiked a little and has remained above the coverline but not by much then you progesterone levels may be slightly low which could also account for your miscarriages :( If you are charting in degrees centigrade you should see a difference of about 0.2 degrees or move above the highest of the last 6 temps before you got your + on your ovulation test. If in faranheit (cant spell that!!) then its normally 0.4+.

There are some natural ways you can increase your progesterone levels - magnesium, agnus castus or your doctor may be able to give you creams. (Sorry if youve already done this - I only joined today so just jumping on the forum bandwagon!!)

Hope this helps a little 

xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - thanks SO much for taking a look. LOL that you're seeing your own charts. Don't know what I did ?!? There was an increase but I don't think it went above my cover line because FF hasn't put in a cover line for me (should it do that?)

Can anyone tell me how to insert my chart? I've tried attaching it but not sure if this will work either. I'm going a bit crazy here...

I did actually have slightly low progesterone last time and was taking utrogesten so it could well be a progesterone deficiency.

Thanks again. I feel so clueless with this whole charting thing....
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mannymoo

It looks like it worked - yahoo!


----------



## too_scared

i can see your chart now :)

it looks like your temp is going up. maybe you ov'd on monday? give it a few more days and then ff will probably give you your crosshairs. they won't put them in until you have 3 temps above the coverline. 

good luck!


----------



## mannymoo

Just wanted to update that this morning my temp had gone quite a bit higher - enough for FF to finally give me a cover line and to confirm Ov on Monday. Feeling relieved that my cycle may be back to normal. Thanks again for all the feedback.


----------



## too_scared

yay! that is great :) sticky dust to you!


----------

